# DP-Master Software zum testen für DP Slave



## BadTaste (3 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, das ich einen DP-Slave zum Kunden bereit stelle.
Nun ist es so das trotz einem S7 Beispielprojekt und genauer Konfigurationserklärung immer wieder Probleme aufkommen.

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit einen DP-Master auf dem PG laufen zu lassen und so die Konfiguration via PC Adapter zu testen? Ich hatte an WIN AC Demo gedacht aber das klappt nicht richtig.

Ich habe auch noch das Problem das ich nicht weiß wie ich den PC Adapter mit Versorgungsspannung versorgen kann, da muß doch am 9pol Sub-D eine Belegung für die Versorgungsspannug existieren oder nicht? Dann würde ich mir ein Übergangsstecker basteln der die Versorgung bereit stellt.

bitte um Tipps 
Michael


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
bin auch dabei soetwas zu realisieren, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen den adapter umzuarbeiten  .
Die Belegung habe ich mir aber schon mal besorgt:







Mach bitte mal eine Rückmeldung ob und wie es geklappt hat.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## BadTaste (3 Februar 2005)

Danke für das Schaltbild, aber so ganz verstehen tu ich das noch nicht.
Hätte mich jemand gefragt hätte ich gesagt das P24V 24 Volt Positiv ist aber  hinter der Trennung sind da 5 V aufgezeigt (könnte ein Festspannungsregler sein). Wobei aber Pin 6 und 5 eh 5V liefern.
komisch!  ;-)

Michael


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Adapter von CD Electronics, und die bieten einen Adapter dafür an, nur 24V Versorgung. Kostet mit Netzteil 51€, ohne 41€, ganz schön happig. Werde morgen wohl mal den Lötkolben anschmeißen, weiß aber auch nicht womit dann auf profibus zugreifen soll????? 
Irgendwer hat sich daran bestimmt auch schon versucht.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
hab mich noch mal bisßchen informiert, Siemens meint dazu:
S7-Kommunikation über den PC-Adapter 

FRAGE:
Kann ich mit einem PC- Adapter eine entfernte S7-CPU über eine PROFIBUS-Leitung erreichen? 

ANTWORT:
Ja, das ist möglich. Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass das PROFIBUS-Kabel nicht auf einem Teilnehmer (Slave) steckt, der die erforderliche Spannung für den PC-Adapter nur teilweise liefert.
Der PC–Adapter benötigt zusätzlich zu den Datenleitungen A B (PIN 3 und 8) auch das RTS-AS und das RTS-PG – Signal (PIN 4 und 9) aus der S7-CPU.  

Für den PC-Adapter müssen die folgenden Spannungsversorgungen gewährleistet sein: 

DC24V zwischen Pin 2 und Pin 7 und 
DC5V zwischen Pin 5 und Pin 6.
Es ist auch möglich, wenn Sie die Leitung direkt auf den Repeater stecken, da der Repeater die benötigten Signale auch zur Verfügung stellt. 

Hinweis:
Weitere Informationen finden Sie auch in unserem FAQ "Checkliste für die Verwendung eines PC-Adapters", den Sie im Internet unter der Beitrags-ID: 10420976 finden. 

Tja ob das für meinen Adapter gilt weiß ich nicht. Und so wie das oben beschrieben ist kannst du mit dem Adapter nicht direkt auf einen Slave gehen da Du RTS-AS und RTS-PG brauchst, schöne Pleite, und dann habe ich im Handbuch WinAC nachgeschaut, dort ist von Pc Adapter keine Sprache.
Ich bleibe aber am Ball.
MfG
dietmar


----------



## BadTaste (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,


> Tja ob das für meinen Adapter gilt weiß ich nicht. Und so wie das oben beschrieben ist kannst du mit dem Adapter nicht direkt auf einen Slave gehen da Du RTS-AS und RTS-PG brauchst,



Also ich glaube das die Betonung hier auf " nur Teilweise liefert.." steht. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann wird RTS-AS und RTS-PG doch im Stecker gemacht oder bin ich da falsch gewickelt?
weil 
BUSKabel(A,B)  ---> DP-Stecker --> CPU(RTSAS,RTSPG,LTG_A,LTG_B)

also ich probier das einfach mal aus ;-)

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
die RTS Leitungen sind die Sendeanforderung für PG-AS, also müßen verbunden werden.
Habe das wie oben beschrieben durchgeführt, und es geht an einer 315-2DP, aber nur bei einer Geschwidigkeit von 187. An einem Slave tut sich gar nichts.
Nun werde ich mir mal WINAC besorgen, gibt es eigentlich noch mehr Software SPS?????
mfg
dietmar


----------



## IFATD (6 Februar 2005)

*DP-Slave mit WinAC ansteuern*

Hallo,

die Bedienung von DP-Slave mit WinAC funktioniert sehr gut. Leider funktioniert das WinAC laut Aussage Siemens AG nur mit CP 5611, also extra PCI-Karte besorgen oder Fied PG benutzen.

Gruß IFATD


----------



## IFATD (6 Februar 2005)

*DP-Slave mit WinAC ansteuern*

Hallo,

die Bedienung von DP-Slave mit WinAC funktioniert sehr gut. Leider funktioniert das WinAC laut Aussage Siemens AG nur mit CP 5611, also extra PCI-Karte besorgen oder Fied PG benutzen.

Gruß IFATD


----------



## BadTaste (6 Februar 2005)

Tja das habe ich befürchtet,
nun denn kann man wohl besser ein C7 Gerät mit DP kaufen und das dem Monteur mitgeben :-(

Kennt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit einen DP Master auf einem normalen Notebook laufen zu lassen ?

schönen Sonntag
Michael


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

*als Gast*

Hallo,
dem Monteur eine C7 mit zugeben ist keine schlechte Idee.
Ich habe aber folgendes gefunden. 
http://www.bihl-wiedemann.de/deutsch/catalog/1258.html
Serieller PROFIBUS-DP-Master

Kostet so um 200 Euronen

Markus


----------



## BadTaste (7 Februar 2005)

Super, das ist genau was ich brauche.
Danke für den Tip

Michael


----------

